# Datenhaltung



## vaca (10 Februar 2011)

Hallo Forum,

wir betreuen in unserer Firma mehrere Anlagen mit den unterschiedlichsten Systemen (SPS, Roboter, FU's ..., unterschiedlichster Hersteller). Das Problem ist, dass das mit der Datenhaltung also Aktualität / Verfügbarkeit  der Daten nicht immer reibungslos funktioniert. 

1. Wie ist das bei euch geregelt (Abteilungsregeln, Arbeitsanweisung, Software) mit der Datenhaltung / Sicherung der Projektierungsdaten (SPS-, Roboter-, FU-Programm). Wie wird bei einer Änderung eines Systems vorgegangen. Wie kommt der neue Stand auf alle PG's bzw. Notebooks.

2. Was für Regelung habt ihr für die lokale Datenhaltung auf Anlagen mit einem PC (Soft-SPS, Linien- bzw. Zentralsteuerung...) bezüglich der Projektsicherung vor und nach einer Änderung, Bildschirmfotos, Analysedateien....


----------



## IBFS (10 Februar 2011)

Da berührst du das kritischste Feld, der ganzen Programmiererwelt 

Siemens hatte da mal ADDM DataManagement, aber das ist eingeschlafen.
Weiter oben ist VersionDog in dem Werbebanner
VersionWorks ist auch ein Begriff.

Aber spätestens wenn der Inbetriebnehmer mit seinem Laptop unterwegs ist,
ist es Essig mit dem sofortigen Einchecken nach einer Änderung.

Es wird also immer eine Grauzone bei Firmen geben, die eben nicht nur in
Firmenzentralen immer am Server hängen. Da ist es vgl. einfach.

Ich denke da ist Schulung der Mitarbeiter wichtiger, als die fünfzigste AA oder VA. 

Frank


----------



## Ralle (10 Februar 2011)

Ich kenne das so, das Regeln existieren. Die sind unbedingt einzuhalten und eigentlich kommt man mit wenigen Regeln aus. Allerdings muß man unbedingt dafür sorgen, daß die Regeln auch eingehalten werden, sonst bricht eh das Chaos aus. 

Im Prinzip machen wir Folgendes:

1. Vor Änderungen an Programmen immer einen On-/Offline-Vergleich durchführen. Bei Gleichheit kann man arbeiten, sonst muß man sich die aktuellste Sicherung (vom Server etc.) besorgen.
2. Nach jeder Änderung (zum Feierabend) eine Archivierung durchführen, ich speichere die letzte Änderung immer noch zusätzlich auf einen Stick, hatte schon einmal einen Totalverlust durch eine defekte Platte.
3. Entweder zum Feierabend oder wenn man wieder Zugang zum Firmenserver hat, ablegen der neuesten Version auf dem Server. Dieser hat zu jedem Projekt die entsprechenden Ordner.
4. Regeln für die Bezeichnung der archivierten Daten, z.Bsp. "Projektnummer_Datum_Namenskürzel".
5. Günstig ist auch noch das führen einer Textdatei im Ablagephad, in die die gemachten Änderungen grob eingetragen werden, damit sich nachfolgende Kollegen ein Bild machen können.

Wenn ich zu einem Kunden gehe hole ich mir vorher die neusten Sicherungen von Server, bzw. schau nach, ob ich noch aktuell bin.  Auch wird immer die aktuellste Version beim Kunden hinterlegt, wenn der ändert, muß man sich seine Sicherung geben lassen. VersionDog etc. wäre sicher ganz gut, ist aber für kleine Firmen schon ein Kostenfaktor und kann bis zu einem gewissen Grad, durch Bürokratie auch zu Fuß erledigt werden.

PS: Und trotz aller Mühe passiert es immer wieder, daß etwas schief geht, aber in den letzten 15 Jahren habe ich keinen Supergau mit Totalverlust erlebt, allenfalls mußten ein paar Netzwerke angepaßt werden, lästig aber immerhin noch machbar. Wer allerdings viel mit UDT, Instanz-DB etc. arbeitet (was wir u.a. deswegen in engen Grenzen halten), kann da wegen der Änderung von 2 Variablen ganz schnell ins Schwitzen kommen.


----------



## marlob (10 Februar 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aber spätestens wenn der Inbetriebnehmer mit seinem Laptop unterwegs ist,
> ist es Essig mit dem sofortigen Einchecken nach einer Änderung.
> ...


Versiondog soll auch als standalone-Client auf dem Laptop arbeiten und man synchronisiert später wenn man wieder mit dem Firmennetzwerk verbunden ist.
Von der Webseite von  Versiondog


> ...*Hohe Verfügbarkeit und Performance*
> 
> *•* Automatische Versionierung aller Projektdaten.
> *•* versiondog-Funktionalität auch ohne Serververbindung weitgehend verfügbar (Offline-Funktionalität).
> ...


----------



## IBFS (10 Februar 2011)

@Ralle 
100% ACK

Vor allem 1. 
In Zeiten von Aktualdatenverlust, mache ich auch immer einen ONLINE-Abzug in einen separaten "Nur-S7Programm"-Ordner. Da kann man zu Hause
auch mal in Ruhe die Aktualdaten von verschiedenen Einsätzen vergleichen.
Und falls man wirklich keine 100%ONL/OFFL-Versin hat - DBs mal ausgenommen - dann kann man die lauffähihe Version immer zurückspielen.

Ein ungutes Gefühl befällt mich aber immer, wenn die HWKonfig im AS
ungleich der Projektierung ist, den dann kann man bei vernetzten Maschinen
auch mal schnell die PUT/GET-Verbindung zur überlagerten Steuerung killen.

2.
Im Übringen mache ich auf meinen USB-Stick im Prinzip mind. alle zwei Stunden eine Sicherung sodass ich im ZIP-Namen noch eine Zeitangabe haben muss.

Projekt_2011_02_10_T_21_36.zip

Dann sortiert es sich auch viel schöner., wenn das Jahr vorn ist.

Frank


----------



## IBFS (10 Februar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Versiondog soll auch als standalone-Client auf dem Laptop arbeiten und man synchronisiert später wenn man wieder mit dem Firmennetzwerk verbunden ist.


 
Das setzt voraus, das nur der Hersteller der Anlage die Programme ändert.
Dem ist leider nicht so. Deshalb ist es oft ein Ping-Pong-Spiel, dass damit
endet, das immer ein USB-Stick im Schaltschrank hängt und man sich per
Mail "hoffentlich" dennoch die letzten Stände schickt.

Frank


----------



## marlob (10 Februar 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das setzt voraus, das nur der Hersteller der Anlage die Programme ändert.
> Dem ist leider nicht so. Deshalb ist es oft ein Ping-Pong-Spiel, dass damit
> endet, das immer ein USB-Stick im Schaltschrank hängt und man sich per
> Mail "hoffentlich" dennoch die letzten Stände schickt.
> ...


Für uns als Dienstleister/Ingenieurbüros/freiberufliche Programmierer mag das zutreffen. Man müsste die von Versiondog mal fragen ob die das auch lösen können.
Der TE redet aber von seiner Firma wo er arbeitet und da wäre es sicher sinnvoll sich so ein System anzuschaffen.

Bei uns wird übrigens auch so vorgegangen wie bei Ralle


----------



## IBFS (10 Februar 2011)

@marlob

idr ist es schon so, nicht alle Firmen sind in der Lage an den Programmen rumzuändern.

Allerdings möchte ich gern wissen, welche Firma z.B. die Kohle hat und sich VersionWorks leisten kann.
Bei 20 Plätzen plus Server ist das wohl 6-stellig, oder?

Frank


----------



## marlob (10 Februar 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> @marlob
> 
> idr ist es schon so, nicht alle Firmen sind in der Lage an den Programmen rumzuändern.
> 
> ...


Wenn man einfach nur auf den Preis guckt wird sich das sicher keiner anschaffen. 
Man müsste schon eine vernünftige Kosten-Nutzen Rechnung machen.
Was kostet z.B. eine Produktionsstunde Ausfall usw.
Aber ich will hier keinen Werbethread für Versiondog oder so starten.


----------



## nailor (10 Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
war mehrere Jahre Admin für Datensicherungssystem versiondog bei einem Automobilzulieferer.
Haben zuerst mit versionworks angefangen und sind dann auf vdog umgestiegen.
Für Fremdfirmen habe ich Zugang auf VDog Server (User ohne Domäne) eingerichtet.
Diese Fremdfirmen bekamen dann vdog Applikationsdateien per usb stick und kopierten diese auf ihre Laptops.
Hierbei wurden keine Einträge in Registry vorgenommen, wie bei normaler Clientinstallation.
Die Fremdfirmen konnten dann immer die von mir freigegebenen Projekte aus- bzw. einchecken. Eine Sicht auf andere Fremdprojekte war nicht möglich.

Zudem wurde bei S7 Steuerungen jeden Tag ein Backup gefahren und dies mit Projekt verglichen. -> Kontrolle der Aktualität der S7 Projekte

Somit war ein sicheres Handling der S7 Projekte mit Fremdfirmen gewährleistet.

Gruß nailor


----------



## vaca (14 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Infos.
Ich denke das mit den Regeln ist schnell umzusetzen, wobei automatische Backups mit Vergleich auch ihren Charme haben.
Die Liste (Datei) mit den Änderungen ist eine gute Idee.

@nailor
Kennst du beide Programme? Kannst du aufgrund deiner persönlichen Erfahrung eine Gegenüberstellung der Vor- und Nachteile erstellen? Welche Gründe sprachen für einen Wechsel? Wie hoch muss der administrative Aufwand eingeschätzt werden (Aufbau / Betrieb eines solchen Programms)?


----------



## bike (14 Februar 2011)

Im Prinzip machen wir es wie Ralle beschrieben hat.
Zusätzlich hinterlegen wir in einem DB die Auftragsnummer, Version und Verursacher.
Zusätzlich halten wir mit SVN unsere Versionen, dadurch ist meist nachvollziehbar was der aktuellste Stand ist.

Automatische Backups? Also ich sehe den Sinn nicht.
Ich glaube dieser ständige Drang nach Backups ist aus der Welt der Rechner entstanden, wo das Windows ein echtes Eigenleben hat und sich um Daten nicht kümmert.

Ein wichtiger Aspekt bei den verschiedenen Versionen ist noch nicht aufgeführt:
Wer macht wann und WARUM Änderungen.
Da geschieht oft etwas, das nicht sein muss.
Aus folgendem Grund: Wenn die Instandhaltung ständig und immer Änderungen machen müssen, ist bei der Inbetriebnahme etwas falsch gelaufen.

Wir haben einmal die Änderungen, die in einer Fabrik innerhalb eines halben Jahres gemacht wurden, untersucht.
Da Ergebnis: mehr als 80% sind nicht notwendig oder sogar schlecht gewesen.
Wenn ein Entwickler von uns in dem Werk war, waren seltsamer Weise keine oder zumeist fast keine  Änderungen notwendig
Es gibt nach meiner Erfahrung oft einen Wettlauf, welcher Instandhalter macht die meisten Änderungen, meist in Spät- oder Nachtschicht.
Nicht jeder Stillstand ist ein Programmfehler.

Ich kann den Kunden nur den Tipp geben, wenn ein Fehler erkannt wird, den Lieferanten in die Pflicht zu nehmen, diesen zu beheben und dabei auch die Auswirkungen auf die gesamte Maschine  oder Anlage zu betrachten.


Dies ist meine Meinung


bike


----------



## Ralle (14 Februar 2011)

@bike

SVN, dann erzeugt ihr eine Quelle und gebt diese ins SVN? Auch die DB oder nur die Code-Bausteine?


----------



## bike (14 Februar 2011)

@ Ralle
Wir machen von allen Bausteinen Quellen.
Durch die richtige Symbolik der Bausteine werden die Bausteine in der richtigen Reihenfolge kompiliert.
Um die Problem zu verhindern, wie du geschrieben hast wegen Variablen oder ähnliches, werden in INIT Routinen die DBs vorbelegt.

Wir können nahezu alle ausgelieferten Softwaren reproduzieren.
Ein Nebeneffekt ist, dass immer wieder geprüft wird, ob alle Bausteine zu den entsprechenden Projekten passen und beim Kompilieren kein Fehler kommt.

bike


----------



## nailor (14 Februar 2011)

Hallo vaca,

ich kenne beide Programme sehr gut.
Wir haben uns zum Umstieg entschieden, da VersionWorks von Rockwell gekauft wurde und wie jetzt bestätigt in Rockwell Asset Center migriert wird.
Das heißt, dass VersionWorks nur über Asset Center (Inbetriebnahme- und Programmiertool für Rockwell Steuerungen) betreibbar sein wird.
Auch sind viele Softwareentwickler von VersionWorks zu VersionDog gewechselt.
Administrative Aufwand:
Wir haben ca. 3000 Komponenten eingepflegt.
(Komponententypen: S7 Steuerung;BOSCH Schrauber;840D SIBN-Files;
SEW FU; usw...)
Admin ist für Erstellung neuer Komponententypen und Backupaufträge zuständig. Zudem sollte er Softwareupdates durchführen.
War ca. 1,0 Std täglich mit VersionDog beschäftigt.

Aufbau System: virtueller Applikationsserver und hochverfügbarer Server für Datenablage.

Gruß nailor


----------



## Rama83 (4 März 2011)

Hallo,
das hört sich ja alles ganz toll. Regeln aufstellen kein Problem. Aber wie vergleicht Ihr Dokumente oder so. Wir haben z.B. eine Excel Tabelle welche uns ein Teil des S7 Programms erstellt wenn wir Standart komponenten einsetzen die immer gleich sind.


----------



## nailor (4 März 2011)

Hallo Rama83,

bei VersionDog kann man auch eigene Komponenten anlegen und Vergleichsattribute selbst definieren.
mögliche Vergleichsattribute WORD-; EXCEL-; ASCI-; BINAR-; S7- WINCCflexible-; NC_ARC-;KUKA-;ABB-Vergleicher.
Diese Vergleichsattribute kannst Du selbst definieren.

z.B. sind bei uns OP Rezepturen über WinCCflexible Aufgabenplaner jeden Tag auf ein externes Share LW exportiert worden.
Diese Excel Files habe ich jeden Tag über Backup-Auftrag mit VersionDog versioniert. (Komponente mit Excel-Vergleicher)
Bei Unterschiede zu vorheriger Version wurde eine Sicherung automatisiert angelegt.
Anzahl maximaler unterschiedlicher Backup kann man auch einstellen.

PS: Nicht dass Ihr denkt ich bin VersionDog MA, habe nur mit dem System
von Anfang an gearbeitet und finde es für Automatisierungstechnik nicht schlecht!

Gruß nailor


----------



## bike (5 März 2011)

Rama83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das hört sich ja alles ganz toll. Regeln aufstellen kein Problem. Aber wie vergleicht Ihr Dokumente oder so. Wir haben z.B. eine Excel Tabelle welche uns ein Teil des S7 Programms erstellt wenn wir Standart komponenten einsetzen die immer gleich sind.



Solche Dokumente werden von SVN verwaltet.
Diese werden ein- und ausgecheckt. 


bike


----------

